# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  JTAG-Pro Tool Aka GPGJTAG V1.33

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ثحديث جديد إلى السبورت Support For Members،في قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG 
ملاحظة: 
للتحقق من التحديت الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

